# Martha Argerich plays a solo piece she hasn't played live in 25 years, Chopin Sonata3



## amandapase (Jun 28, 2020)

Well, for a 'live' audience watching from home anyway!


----------



## aussiebushman (Apr 21, 2018)

Sincere thanks for posting this link - would never have found it otherwise!


----------

